# Monitor unter 200,- Euro



## mani2019 (27. November 2019)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, ich lese schon viel, aber kenn mich zu wenig aus. Möchte meinem Enkel zu Weihnachten einen 24 Zoll Full HD Monitor schenken.
Er bekommt seinen ersten Gamer PC. Ich schwanke nun zwischen einem Dell, Samsung oder AOC, 

Grüße Mnai


----------



## mani2019 (27. November 2019)

mani2019 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, ich lese schon viel, aber kenn mich zu wenig aus. Möchte meinem Enkel zu Weihnachten einen 24 Zoll Full HD Monitor schenken.
> Er bekommt seinen ersten Gamer PC. Ich schwanke nun zwischen einem Dell, Samsung oder AOC,
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2019)

Was hat er denn für einen PC, weißt du das zufällig? Denn wenn der PC gut genug ist, macht es Sinn, einen mit einem höheren Hertz-Wert zu nehmen.


----------



## mani2019 (28. November 2019)

AMD Ryzen 5 2600 (6x 3.4GHz / 3.9 Turbo)

wie wäre es damit? 

https://www.dell.com/de-de/shop/dell-24-monitor-se2417hg/apd/210-aldy/monitore-und-monitorzubehör

oder besser 27 Zoll?

https://pilot.search.dell.com/4009/se2717h


----------



## Spiritogre (28. November 2019)

Mit Dell oder Samsung kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen wobei ich für das Gaming dann allerdings doch eher zu Samsung tendieren würde. AOC kenne ich eher als Billigmarke. 

Wobei ich 27 Zoll mit VA oder IPS Bildschirmtyp nehmen würde. Je nachdem was für eine Grafikkarte verbaut ist vielleicht auch mit 1440p anstelle 1080p und wie Herbboy schon sagte, vielleicht 120 oder 140Hz anstelle von 60Hz. Wobei man dann natürlich auch schnell die 200 Euro sprengen kann. 

Curved ist bei einem 16:9 Display eigentlich nicht nötig, das macht eigentlich erst bei 21:9 und wirklich großen Diagonalen richtig Sinn.


----------



## mani2019 (28. November 2019)

o.k., vielen Dank, dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche machen.
Grüße Mani

Hauptkomponenten
Azza Photios 250X mit Glasfenster
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 (6x 3.4GHz / 3.9 Turbo)
Standard AMD/INTEL Box Kühlung
ASRock B450M PRO4
16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 GSkill 3000MHz AEGIS
512GB TEAM MP33 M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVME (L 1700MB/s ; S 1400MB/s)
1000GB SATA 6GB/s 7200rpm
8GB XFX RX5700 XL DD Ultra
400W be quiet! Pure Power 11


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2019)

mani2019 schrieb:


> o.k., vielen Dank, dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche machen.
> Grüße Mani
> 
> Hauptkomponenten
> ...



Schau mal zB der hier: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+27x+curved?nbb=45c48c    der hat 144Hz, 27 Zoll groß, VA-Panel (recht gutes Bild) sowie Freesync (sollte man für Games auch nehmen) - und wegen "Black Friday" gibt es noch den Aktionscode HP2BLACKNBB => Der Monitor kostet dann 190€. Das MOdell gab es laut Preisvergleich 2-3 mal auch für einen Preis unter 200€, aber ansonsten her 200€ plus. 

Gleiche Eckdaten, aber 24 Zoll: https://geizhals.de/samsung-c24rg50...c24rg54fquxzg-a2039638.html?hloc=de#offerlist  oder auch https://geizhals.de/msi-optix-g24c-s15-0003077-hh5-s15-000307w-hh5-a1722262.html?hloc=de  die kosten so oder so unter 200€.


Mit einem TN-Panel ließe sich sparen, aber da ist das Bild und die Farben halt idr nicht so gut wie bei IPS oder VA. Wenn man keinen Vergleich hat, merkt man davon vlt nichts, aber es kann auch sein, dass die Farben etwas blass oder "stichig" in eine bestimmte Farbrichtung aussehen. und so oder so ist bei TN so, dass du bei seitlichem Blickwinkel verfälschte Farben siehst. Das wäre blöd, wenn man zB auch mal Gäste neben sich sitzen hat.

27 Zoll und 144Hz und Freesync UND WQHD als Auflösung bekommst du aber nicht unter 240€. Selbst wenn man ein TN-Panel nimmt. Unter 200€ müsste man immer auf irgendwas verzichten. Entweder nur 24 Zoll (dann Macht WHQD halt nicht mehr so viel Sinn), oder auf Freesync, oder auf mehr als 75HZ, oder auch ein gutes Panel.


----------



## mani2019 (28. November 2019)

o.k., danke, der ist ja schon super,

was wäre denn das für einer

_27 Zoll und 144Hz und Freesync UND WQHD als Auflösung bekommst du aber nicht unter 240€_


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2019)

mani2019 schrieb:


> o.k., danke, der ist ja schon super,
> 
> was wäre denn das für einer
> 
> _27 Zoll und 144Hz und Freesync UND WQHD als Auflösung bekommst du aber nicht unter 240€_



Ich hab nochmal geschaut, es sind sogar nicht unter 270€. Für 240-250€ gibt es was von Samsung, aber nur bei einem Shop aus Ungarn. Für 270€ (mit Gutscheincode) gäb es den hier https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+27xq?nbb=45c48c     Wenn man auf 144Hz verzichtet, ginge es auch untr 200€. Der hier zB https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+pavilion+27q+display?nbb=45c48c   ebenfalls mit Code.

Es kann natürlich wg Black Friday dann auch woanders gute Angebote geben. Aber 270€ sind selbst als Angebot schon eher die Untergrenze.


----------



## mani2019 (28. November 2019)

sorry, aber ich bin etwas älter und gab nicht soviel Ahnung, aber was für einen Nachteil hätte es, wenn man auf die  144hz verzichtet?


----------



## mani2019 (28. November 2019)

Es ist sein 1. PC


----------



## mani2019 (28. November 2019)

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07YBHBNJB/ref=twister_B081VP99PH?_encoding=UTF8&th=1

wäre auch was oder?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. November 2019)

mani2019 schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich bin etwas älter und gab nicht soviel Ahnung, aber was für einen Nachteil hätte es, wenn man auf die  144hz verzichtet?



3D Spiele laufen mit einer bestimmten Bildwiederholrate. Diese wird durch die Bildwiederholfrequenz des Monitors begrenzt, in der Regel sind das halt 60Hz, d.h. die Spiele können auch maximal mit 60 Bildern pro Sekunde laufen bzw. kann nicht mehr dargestellt werden. Je höher die Bildwiederholfrequenz ist, desto flüssiger erscheint das Bild dann auch. 

Wenn es sein erster PC ist und er nicht so alt oder "Profizocker", dann reichen die 60Hz aber auch locker. Ich persönlich habe auch nur einen 60Hz Monitor und noch einen zweiten mit 75Hz Freesync, das ich allerdings nicht nutze (weil ich auf dem Monitor nur mit Konsolen spiele bzw. er halt als Zweitmonitor herhält und am PC nicht zum Spielen dient).


----------



## mani2019 (28. November 2019)

o. K. Super vielen Dank. Aber 27 Zoll oder


----------



## Spiritogre (28. November 2019)

mani2019 schrieb:


> o. K. Super vielen Dank. Aber 27 Zoll oder



Ja, ich habe inzwischen nur noch 27 Zoll und würde bei einem neuen Monitor in Zukunft eher noch größer gehen. 

Ich denke, für den angedachten Bedarf ist ein 27 Zöller mit Full HD also 1080p mit IPS oder eben (M)VA Panel halt durchaus die beste Wahl. Bei mehr Features muss man sonst wahrscheinlich bei 200 Euro auch bei der Qualität Abstriche in Kauf nehmen. 

Der gepostete AOC klingt von den Werten her ja gut, allerdings habe ich eben keine persönliche Erfahrung damit, ich kenne die Firma eben nur als "Billigmarke". Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Flachbildschirmen beschränken sich auf Acer, Apple, Asus, Dell, Iiyama, Samsung, LG und Viewsonic. Meine persönlichen Favoriten davon sind Iiyama und Samsung wobei ich Acer und LG von der Preis / Leistung auch sehr gut finde.


----------



## mani2019 (28. November 2019)

Vielen Dank, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.
Grüße Mani


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2019)

mani2019 schrieb:


> o. K. Super vielen Dank. Aber 27 Zoll oder


Sofern es nicht zu wenig Platz hat und der Monitor nicht nur 20cm von seiner Nase weg ist, würde ich 27 Zoll nehmen und dann auch WQHD als Auflösung. Die 144Hz sind halt nett auch beim "Office"-Alltag, da auch das Mausbewegen und Scrolling etwas sanfter wirkt. Bei Gaming sieht man ein fertig berechnetes Bild etwas früher, selbst wenn der PC nicht 144 Bilder pro Sekunde schafft. Auf der anderen Seite: Falls man Freesync nutzt, dann wird der Monitor sich an den Wert anpassen, den der PC schafft. Schafft der PC "nur" 70 Bilder pro Sekunde, dann schaltet der Monitor auf 70Hz. Insofern brauch man 144Hz nicht. Ohne Freesync kann das Bild bei schnelleren Bewegungen der Kamera in einem Spiel in der Mitte "zerrissen" wirken.

 Aber man muss sich halt, wenn man in jedem Falle 27 Zoll und WQHD haben will, entscheiden: 144Hz oder Freesync?

Belässt man es bei Full-HD, geht alles zusammen, dafür ist bei 27 Zoll für scharfe Augen VIELLEICHT das Bild ein wenig gröber. So leicht ist das alles also nicht, wenn du gar nicht weißt, was dem Jungen lieber ist.

Falls Du vor Ort kaufst und nicht unbedingt schon jetzt zuschlagen willst, kannst du den Monitor in einigen Shops auch noch nach 4 Wochen zurückgeben, vor allem wenn er noch nicht ausgepackt wurde. D.h. mal angenommen du nimmst 27 Zoll, FullHD, 144Hz und Freesync, aber Dein Enkel will lieber WQHD, auch wenn es dann nur 60Hz sind, dann zurück mit dem Teil und was neues holen. Oder falls es nur 2 Wochen sind, dann wartest bis zur Woche vor Weihnachten, so dass nach Weihnachten noch genug Zeit für eine Rückgabe ist.


Wenn es nicht WQHD sein muss, würde ich aktuell den schon verlinkten HP empfehlen, der macht einen guten Eindruck; https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+27x+curved?nbb=45c48c  wie gesagt musst du da noch den Code eingeben, der unter dem Angebot steht, und dann kostet der keine 190€. Die Bewertungen sind nicht absolut top, aber für den Preis ist der ordentlich, günstiger kriegst du 27 Zoll, 144Hzb und Freesync wohl nicht.

Über 200€ wäre dann dieser AOC auch gut https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07DTGXKK7   AOC ist eine "Billigmarke", aber ich hab den Eindruck, dass die in den letzten Jahren auch für den Preis absolut okay sind. Wenn man auf die 144Hz verzichtet, gäb es für 150€ noch diesen AOC https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/aoc+27v2q?nbb=45c48c  27 Zoll und Freesync. 

Alle drei letztgenannten Monitore haben VA oder IPS als Panel, was wie gesagt besser als TN sein sollte. Natürlich kann aber ein "gutes TN-Panel" auch besser als ein "mieses VA-Panel" sein, aber für einen ähnlichen Preis bei ansonsten ähnlichen Eckdaten tun die sich idr nichts.


----------



## mani2019 (28. November 2019)

o. K., vielen Dank für die Mühe.
Grüße Mani


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2019)

mani2019 schrieb:


> o. K., vielen Dank für die Mühe.
> Grüße Mani


Nur auf die schnelle: bei MediaMarkt als Angebote für 170€ mit 27 Zoll und Freesync, Full-HD, 60Hz:  https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_samsung-lc27r504fhuxzg-2537379.html   und https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_acer-nitro-vg270-2435583.html   aber auch mal mit anderen Shops vergleichen


----------

